# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Tι είναι αυτό το πουλί;

## joncr

Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τι ειναι αυτο το πουλι. Αγορασα μια ζευγαρωστρα και μου το εκανε δωρο ο παππους που εχει το μαγαζι. Υποψιαζωμαι οτι ειναι για αμολυμα , αλλα πριν θα ηθελα να ειμαι σιγουρος. Φισκουνι καπως μου το πε , αλλα δεν βρικα πληροφωριες στο ιντερνετ. Ειναι σε μεγεθος σαν λοβμπερντ , και μου ειπε να το πιανω μονο με γαντια γιατι δαγκωνει. Ειναι θυληκο , και στα ποδια του εχει σιγουρα προβλημα. Το πηρα για να το σωσω αν μπορω γιατι αλλο ενα που ειχε ηταν στα τελευταια του.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σαν σπίνος μου μοιάζει ??* χμμ

----------


## sarpijk

χοντρομυτης.http://wildlife-archipelago.gr/wordp...4%CE%B7%CF%82/

Εννοειται ειναι για αμολυμα!

----------


## COMASCO

οτι ειναι για αμολυμα ειναι!τωρα ετσι οπως ειδα το βιντεο που ανεβασε ο στεφανος και τις φωτογραφιες που μας εδωσες εσυ!μοιαζει για το ιδιο ειδος!!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Όντως δείχνει να είναι αυτό το είδος. Αλλά πριν το αμολήσεις καλό είναι να το περιποιηθείς λίγο. Καθάρισε του τα πόδια, καλοτάισε το, γιατί δείχνει πολύ παραμελημένο και ίσος να μην μπορέσει να επιβιώσει ελεύθερο στην κατάσταση που είναι.

----------


## joncr

ναι αυτο θελω να κανω. στα ποδια τι να κανω; υπαρχει τιποτα να βαλω;

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη τι εχουν τα ποδαρακια του, κουτσουλιες!! μπορεις να βγαλεις μια πιο κοντινη φωτογραφια? ενημερωσε την ΑΝΙΜΑ :: Σύλλογος Προστασίας και Περίθαλψης Άγριας Ζωής σου στελνω σε pm τα τηλεφωνα τους.

----------


## joncr

αυτη τη στιγμη εχω betandine αλοιφη. Να του βαλω;;

----------


## lagreco69

> αυτη τη στιγμη εχω betandine αλοιφη. Να του βαλω;;


Εαν εχει πληγες ναι betandine.

----------


## sarpijk

Για αρχη εχω θα του εβαζα μια μπανιερα στον πατο του κλουβιου να κανει μπανιο.

----------


## joncr

χαλια ειναι το κακομοιρο. 
εχω και μια αλοιφη HELIXDERM 
ετσι μουρχεται να παω να παρω και το αλλο.

----------


## lagreco69

Κουτσουλιες ειναι αυτες?? βαλε του να κανει ενα μπανακι να μουλιασουν να φυγουν, οπως ειπε ο Στεφανος και πηγαινε παρε του και το αλλο Γιαννη, καλο θα κανεις!!!! φιλε μου.

----------


## Efthimis98

Στα ποδια του ειναι κολυμενες κουτσουλιες!
Καλο θα ηταν ειτε να του βαλεις μπανιεριτσα,οπως εχει ξανα αναφερθει,η να το πιασεις και να του καθαρισεις τα ποδαρακια του με νερακι! (χλιαρο)
Απο οτι βλεπω τα ποδια του δεν εχουν κανενα αλλο προβλημα! (ακαρια κτλ...)

Μονο που το κλουβι που ηταν πρεπει να ειχε να καθαριστει βδομαδες και βαλε!

----------


## joncr

μακαρι παιδια , ειναι τοσο ομορφο. Θα το περιποιηθω οσο μπορω και μετα θα το αφησω. Θα προσπαθησω να παρω και το αλλο , αν και θα εχει κλεισει τωρα.

----------


## lefteris13

θα ναι πολυ αγριο λογικα, ετσι;..ναι οπως λενε και τα παιδια απλα βρωμικα ειναι τα ποδια του απο κολλημενες κουτσουλιες, θελουν μουλιασμα τριψιμο να φυγουν, δεν δειχνει να χει κατι αλλο.για μπανιο και να του βαλεις, θα κανει;..απ την αλλη με γαντια να το πιασεις κλπ θα κανει σαν τρελο..

----------


## joncr

ειναι πολυ ηρεμο και δε με φοβαται καθολου. Αλλαξα φαντασου θεση στην πατηθρα με αυτο επανω και δεν εφυγε. Μολις του εβαλα την μπανιερα βουτηξε μεσα.. Για να δουμε. Την Δευτερα θα παω να παρω και το ταιρι του. Διατροφη απο οτι ειδα , σπορους σκληρους , ηλιοσπορους κτλ. Προς το παρον του εβαλα απο τις καρδερινες , την αυγοτροφη που εφτιαξα και μπροκολο . Τα τιμησε ολα

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιαννη για να ειναι τοσο ''ηρεμο'' σημαινει οτι εχει πολυ καιρο στην αιχμαλωσια!
Κριμα γι' αυτα τα πουλακια!

----------


## Gardelius

Γιαννη, πολλα πολλα μπραβο!!!!! Φιλε, ειλικρινα πολυ μ' εχει αγγιξει το *εγχείρημα σου!!!! Να σαι παντα καλα!!!* :: *
*

----------


## joncr

ναι , στο κατω κατω , δεν εχει και καποιο νοημα να το εχεις , ουτε κελαηδανε , ουτε τιποτα , απλα καθονται σε μια πατηθρα. πρεπει  να ειναι απο καποιον εκτροφεα παντως , απο οτι διαβασα υπαρχουν μερικοι που τα εκτρεφουν. Επισης τα κυνηγανε και πολυ για το κρεας τους. Ελπιζω εδω στην Αθηνα που θα το αφησω μην το βρει κανα βολι.

----------


## sarpijk

Αφενος τα πουλια αυτα δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο να αναπαραχθουν σε αιχμαλωσια. Αφετερου  δε θα το εδινε δωρεαν ο παππους αν ηταν εκτροφης. Το πουλι ειναι προφανως αδυνατισμενο, ισως αρρωστο. Οσο νωριτερα το αφησεις σε περιοχη τοσο το καλυτερο για αυτο. Εγω θα το κραταγα μονο μεχρι να δυναμωσει με καλη διατροφη.

----------


## joncr

Θα προσπαθησω , οπως ειπα να του παρω και το αρσενικο , και μολις συνελθουν να τα αφησω μαζι. Απο οτι διαβασα ειναι πολύ της οικογένειας πουλια. Τουλαχιστων να ειναι παρεα.
Φανταζωμαι το αρσενικο το κρατησε μπας και το πουλησει μιας και ειχε ωραια χρωματα.

----------


## lefteris13

οταν ξαναπας τη Δευτερα, παρε πληροφοριες που τα βρηκε κλπ..απο κει κ περα το οτι ειναι τοσο ηρεμο, αν ειναι εκτροφης ή οφειλεεται σε κατι αλλο..μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο αγριο πουλι να πιαστηκε και να ναι τοσο ηρεμο οσο καιρο και να ναι σε κλουβι..αν το αφησεις στην αθηνα θα επιζησει;..αν ειναι απευθυνσου σε καμια φιλοζωικη να το δουν να το περιποιηθουν και να κρινουν αν, ποτε και που θα το αφησουν ελευθερο

----------


## joncr

Αθηνα οταν λεμε δεν εννοω την Ομονοια. Σκεφτομουν παρνηθα , μια και τρέφεται και απο τα πευκα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

μπραβο για την πραξη σου γιαννη! αλλα εχω μια απορια! εαν ειναι πολυ καιρο μεσα στην αιχμαλωσια, και το ελευθερωσεις θα εχει ακομη τη δυνατοτητα να επιβιωσει στην ελευθερη ζωη ή οχι?

----------


## geog87

Γιαννη πρωτα απολα μπραβο για την κινηση σου και για τις σκεψεις σου!!!το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να γινει καλα να δυναμωσει και αν τελικα ειναι ετοιμο σας γυρισει εκει που ανηκει!!!πιστευω το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να το αφησεις εκει που θα βρει κι αλλα του ειδους του,τοτε πιστευω πως πολυ πιο ευκολα και γρηγορα θα επανελθουν οι αγριες συνηθειες του και θα επιβιωσει πιο ευκολα!!!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ δωστου πολυβιταμινη στο νερο ,βγαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του ,καθαρισε τα ποδαρακια του και συντομα (θα δουμε ) το απελευθερωνεις σε παρνηθα ή πεντελη

----------


## jk21

ξεχασα να σε συγχαρω για την σκεψη σου και να σου πω αν θελεις και με την ανιμα (εχουν και κινητο στην ιστοσελιδα ) μην τυχον πρεπει να το ενισχυσεις διατροφικα και καπως αλλιως .οπως και να χει για να δυναμωσει  δωστου κροκο αυγου

----------


## lefteris13

> Θα προσπαθησω , οπως ειπα να του παρω και το αρσενικο , και μολις συνελθουν να τα αφησω μαζι. Απο οτι διαβασα ειναι πολύ της οικογένειας πουλια. Τουλαχιστων να ειναι παρεα.
> Φανταζωμαι το αρσενικο το κρατησε μπας και το πουλησει μιας και ειχε ωραια χρωματα.


Τραγικος ο  κυριος αυτος, εδωσε το θηλυκο επειδη για αυτον δεν εχει ωραια εξωτερικη εμφανιση, ευτυχως ετυχες εσυ!να παρεις κ το αλλο θελει δε θελει, να γινει ολοκληρη η δουλεια.το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι πως θα πουλησουν..

----------


## joncr

Τουμπανο θα το κανω Δημητρη. Ελπιζω να καταφερω να παρω και ταλλο. Ηδη του εχω βαλει πολυβιταμινες. Αραγε οι ηλιοσποροι που ειναι για παπαγαλους κανουν για την διατροφη του;

να πω οτι ο κυριος αυτος ειναι ενα μεγαλος σε ηλικια και παλιος πετσοπας πανω απο 50 χρονια. Αλλα μυαλα. Βασικα τα πουλια αυτα τα ειχα δει οπως περναγα με το αυτοκινητο και ητανε παραπανω . Μαλλον καποια εδωσε ή μας αφησαν. Ο Δημητρης ξερει , τα ειχα περασει απο μακρυα για τεραστιες καρδερινες και λεγαμε οτι ηταν ιμαλαιων. 
Οταν πηγα να δω για κλουβια ηταν ενας πιτσιρικας στο μαγαζι και μου ειπε οτι ειναι παραδισια. Σημερα που πηγα να παρω κατι ζευγαρωστρες ηταν ο παππους εκει και μου ειπε οτι ειναι φλιτζουνια. Αυτη ειναι η ιστορια. Και μου το χαρισε οχι για τα ωραια ματια μου αλλα γιατι πηρε αρκετα για τα κλουβια και ξερει οτι θα παρω και αλλα.

----------


## jk21

καλα σου ειπε ο πιτσιρικας ... τα αλλα που ηδη λειπουν ειναι πια ... στον παραδεισο ή θα ειναι συντομα ...  αρκει να τους προτιμα .εχει ραμφος ισχυρο και σπαει ακομα και κουκουτσια απο ελιες .πλυνε καλα μια (να μην εχει λαδια και ξυδια ) και δωστου να δουμε και τις προτιμησεις και τις δυναμεις του .

----------


## joncr

4 κιλα πιεση ανα εκατοστο ....χαχαχαχα μιλαμε για ιπταμενο πιρανχας

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιάννη το πουλί είναι κλεμμένο από φωλιά και κακός το πείρες από τον κλέφτη, με αυτή την κίνηση είσαι κλεπταποδόχος. 
αν θες να κάνεις μια καλή πράξη πήγαινε το πίσω και πάρε τηλέφωνο το δασαρχείο και την αστυνομία.
Το μεγαλύτερο λάθος που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να πάρουμε έστω και τζάμπα πιασμένα αγριοπούλια από πετσοπάδες. Καλύτερα να του ψοφήσουν 1-2 στο μαγαζί του και λόγο μη ζήτησης να την γλυτώσουν εκατοντάδες άλλα παρά να σώσουμε τα 1-2.
Αυτά που λέω κάποτε που τα διάβαζα μου φενοντουσαν μακακιες άλλα όταν το είδα στην πράξη κατάλαβα πόσο αλήθεια έλεγαν (έγραφαν).

----------


## koukoulis

Και γιατί να μην αγοράσει το άλλο πουλί το αρσενικό και αν θέλει έπειτα καλεί την αστυνομία ή κάνει καταγγελία; Έτσι και θα προετοιμάσει με τη σωστή διατροφή τα πουλάκια για έξοδο στη φύση, κάτι που δε θα γίνει αν ας πούμε κάνει κατάσχεσή τους η αστυνομία και τα αμολήσει άμεσα. Άλλωστε αν είναι να αρχίσει κανείς τις καταγγελίες, ας συντονιστούμε να κινηθούμε όλοι μαζί, εννοώ ταυτόχρονα, δίνοντας έτσι ένα συνολικό μήνυμα στην κοινωνία. Αλλιώς αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι κινήσεις σαν του Γιάννη, που ναι μεν είναι αποσπασματικές για να λύσουν συνολικά το πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά δραστικές όσον αφορά την τύχη και την ευζωία του κάθε συγκεκριμένου πλάσματος που μέσα στην ατυχία του είχε την τύχη να πέσει πάνω στον σωτήρα του

----------


## joncr

κουλαρισε Οδυσσεα. Δεν ειμαι ουτε κανας δικομανης , ουτε κανενας δηθεν (οικολογος) . Απλα τα πραγματα για μενα . Ετσι το σκεφτηκα και ετσι θα κανω οπως επιβαλει η δικη μου συνειδηση. Οσο για το κλεπταποδοχος , μου αποδεικνυει το ποσο ωντος δηθεν ειναι οι ψευτοφιλοζωοι , που προκιμενου να στιριξουν την γραμμη της οργανωσης η της στενοκεφαλιας τους δεν δισταζουν να αποκαλεσουν δημοσια καποιον που δεν γνωριζουν με ενα τοσο βαρη χαρακτηρισμο. Δεν το συνεχιζω αλλο , εδω ειμαστε να μιλαμε για τα ζωα που αγαπαμε και να αντλουμε γνωσεις . Οχι για να ακουμε τα κομπλεξ του καθεμιανου που το πεζει σωτηρας.
Αμα θες μην τρως κοτοπουλο. Ετσι σιγα σιγα δεν θα τα πουλανε και δεν θα τα σκωτονουν

----------


## jk21

οποιος παιρνει πουλι απο πιασοπουλα για εκτροφη και οχι απελευθερωση ειναι 1000% κλεπταποδοχος .δεν ειδα καμμια οργανωση φιλοζωικη ή δηθενφιλοζωικη να κατηγορει ως κλεπταποδοχους οσους διαπιστωμενα αγορασαν ενα τετοιο πουλι ,για απελευθερωση και μονο !το αν πρεπει να αγοραζουμε τετοια πουλια ή οχι εστω και για απελευθερωση ειναι ενα διλλημα που εχει και τις δυο πλευρες που βρισκονται ειτε στο σκεπτικο του Οδυσσεα ειτε του Γιαννη . ειναι μεγαλη συζητηση ...η σιγουρη αληθεια παντως ειναι οτι οσο αγοραζουμε τοσο ενισχυουμε την συνεχιση του λαθους ,αφου αυτοι που το κανουν ,το κανουν για την κονομα .δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να κατηγορησω καποιον που δεν κανει καταγγελια ,γιατι και εγω δεν εχω κανει ,αλλα η μονη ουσιαστικη αντιμετωπιση αυτων των θρασυδειλων ανδρικελων που πιανουν πουλια ,ειναι μονο η καταγγελια !

Γιαννη αν αυτες οι οργανωσεις ειναι ψευτοφιλοζωικες οπως εννοεις ,να μου πεις ποιες ειναι περισσοτερο φιλοζωικες απο αυτες .πολλες φορες ξερεις ισχυει ... το μει χειρον βελτιστον !

----------


## joncr

Δημητρη δεν θελω να το συνεχισω.

----------


## jk21

> οποιος παιρνει πουλι απο πιασοπουλα* για εκτροφη και οχι απελευθερωση* ειναι 1000% κλεπταποδοχος .


το τονιζω για να μην γινουν παρερμηνειες ! συμφωνω στα αλλα με τον Οδυσσεα εκτος του χαρακτηρισμου του στο Γιαννη ,οταν εκεινος εχει δηλωσει τις προθεσεις του !περιμενω με ανυπομονησια το σχετικο βιντεακι !

----------


## jk21

> Δημητρη δεν θελω να το συνεχισω.



τωρα ειδα την απαντηση σου ... θα με χαροποιουσε πολυ (δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχουμε τις ιδιες ιδεες αλλα θα χαιρομουνα ) αν αποδεχοσουν οτι οσοι εις γνωση τους ,αγοραζουν πιασμενα πουλια για προσωπικη χρηση και οχι απελευθερωση (οπως εγινε στην περιπτωση σου .. που μαλιστα σου χαριστηκε .δεν εδωσε καν χρηματα σε ενισχυση αυτου του ανθρωπου ) ειναι πραγματι κλεπταποδοχοι !

----------


## joncr

το ιδιο και οσοι αγοραζουν καναρινια τοτε , εκτος αν οι "οργανωσεις" ανακαλυψαν το ειδικο μηχανιμα που διαβαζει τις σκεψεις των ζωων και ξερουν τι σκεφτεται για την αιχμαλωσια ενα καναρινι , και τι μια καρδερινα. Αν υπαρχει σε καποιο προγραμμα θα ηθελα να το κατευασω , να κανουμε μια συσκεψη με τα πουλια μου , να δω ποιο  εχει προβλημα που ειναι στο κλουβι και ποιο οχι. Αυτο εννοω καμια φορα με την υποκρισια των φιλοζωων και τις αποψης τους. μην μου πεις οτι επειδη ειναι πολλες γενιες στην αιχμαλωσια , συνηθησαν. Και εμεις το διπλασιο χρονο ειμασταν υποταγμενοι στους Τουρκους αλλα δεν....
Φυσικα εγω συμφωνω με την αποψη οτι τα αγρια πρεπει να ειναι στην φυση , αλλα αυτο ειναι πεπηθηση μου . Δεν εχω κανενα στοιχειο να μου λεει οτι ειμαι σωστος . Που ξερω εγω οτι στα πουλια μετα το αρχικο σοκ της αιχμαλωσιας , δεν λειτουργει πιο ισχυρα το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης , και εφοσον εχουν φαι και νερο , ειναι ευτηχισμενα;
ε ποιος; Τα κοκκιδια; Τι θνησιμοτιτα υπαρχει εκει εξω απο αρπακτικα , κυνηγους , φωτιες , παγετους , ρυπασνη , φυτοφαρμακα ;;;

----------


## jk21

κανενα πουλι δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι σε κλουβι .αν το δεις καθαρα νομικα ,στα καναρινια επιτρεπεται η κατοχη και η πωληση τους (απο επισημους επαγγελματιες φυσικα ) .στα ιθαγενη μονο αν ειναι με χαρτια εισαγωγης επισημα συμφωνα με την συνθηκη cites και με δαχτυλιδι οργανωμενου ξενου εκτροφειου .ακομα και τα πουλια τα γεννημενα στην αιχμαλωσια απο εισαγωμενα νομιμα ,και αυτα παρανομα ειναι .νομιζω ηταν μεχρι προσφατα μονο ενας νομιμος κατοχος (δεν θελω να επεκταθω σε ονοματα αλλα οσοι γνωριζουν τον χωρο ,ξερουν για ποιον αναφερομαι ) .για τα ντοπια ουτε συζητηση

παμε τωρα στο ηθικο .τα καναρινια ειτε αποφασιζουμε να τα αφησουμε να ζησουν οσο ζησουν χωρις να τα αναπαραγαγουμε και απλα να εξαλειφθουν τελικα σαν ειδος ,ειτε θα συνεχιστει η αιχμαλωσια τους με προσπαθεια απο οσους εχουν το πεισμα ,να βελτιωθουν οι συνθηκες εκτροφης τους .στην φυση αν απελευθερωθουν θα υπαρξουν τραγικες απωλειες και καποια που θα επιζησουν και θα αναπαραχθουν ,θα αλλοιωσουν σε βαρος αλλων ιθαγενων που θα δρασουν ανταγωνιστικα στο περιβαλλον τους .ειναι πολυ δυσκολο σε πουλια που οι προγονοι τους πριν εκατονταδες χρονια ζουσαν σε αλλο βιοτοπο με αλλες τροφες και αλλα φυτα ,να ξερουν να τα βρουν και να συλλεξουν τον σπορο την καταλληλη εποχη απο τα κλαδια τους .για τον λογο αυτο ,αν κατι τετοιο επιδιωχθει να γινει μαζικα ,θα απαγορευτει σαφως απο τις δασικες αρχες ! 

επιλεγεις λοιπον το τελος της εκτροφης καναρινιων; μιλαμε ρεαλιστικα πια ,οχι υποθεσεις !

τα ιθαγενη ακομα και 3 γεννεων να ειναι (μακαρι να υπηρχαν πολλα τετοια αλλα δεν ..) γεννημενα στην αιχμαλωσια ,υπο συνθηκες εκτροφης τετοιες ωστε να ξεπιαστει το φτερωμα τους ,να τους εχουμε τροφες να συλλεγουν απο φυτα της ντοπιας πανιδας κατευθειαν και οχι μονο το ετοιμο μιγμα σπορων και κυριως να μην ειναι μεγαλωμενα στο στομα με κρεμα απο ανθρωπους (εκει πραγματι τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα ) αλλα απο τους γονιους τους ,το να τα απελευθερωσουμε ειναι μετα πανευκολο ,αρκει να ειναι σε καταλληλο χωρο εκτος πολης και με τεραστια ποσοστα επιτυχιας .το τι θα κανει μετα η φυση (θηρευτες κλπ ) οπως κανει και σε ολα τα αλλα πουλια ειναι θεμα καθαρα της φυσης και οχι της παρεμβασης του ανθρωπου .το σιγουρο ειναι οτι τα κοκκιδια σε χωρο που πετουν ελευθερα ,αρα οχι στρεσσογονα ,και μακρια απο τις ακαθαρσιες που κανουν  ,δεν μπορουν να αναπτυχθουν υπερμετρα και θα ειναι υπο ελεγχο ! εχεις αναλογιστει γιατι μονο σε βρωμικες συνθηκες αναπτυσσονται κοκκιδια στα καναρινια αλλα στις καρδερινες ,οπως και να εχει; 


επι της ουσιας δεν μου απαντησες .αυτος που αγοραζει πουλι κλεμμενο απο τη φυση και δεν το επιστρεφει σε αυτην ,πως ονομαζεται;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*
Η Ελευθερία δεν είναι Δικαίωμα, αλλά επιλογή !! 

*http://mpegleri.wordpress.com/tag/%C...3%CE%AF%CE%B1/

----------


## joncr

μα γιατι θα πρεπει να χαρακτιρησω καποιον; Ποιος ειμαι ; Ο αλανθαστος; Οχι Δημητρη μου δεν πεφτω σε παγιδες εγω. Εγω απο την αρχη τις προθεσεις μου τις ξεκαθαρησα , και οχι για να μου πει μπραβο , καποιος αλλα ουτε για να με κατηγορησει. Ξεκινησα για να μαθω πληροφωριες για το πουλακι , οπως ειναι και ο τιτλος . Δεν ηξερα καν αν ειναι αγριο , ημερο , παραδεισιο , η οτι αλλο. Ξαφνικα ( οπως γινεται σε ολες τις κοινωνικες εννοτιτες ) βρεθηκα με την πλατη στο τοιχο , να κατηγορουμαι και να χαρακτηριζωμαι κλεπταποδοχος. Ενα θα σου πω . Μακαρι κιαλλοι συναθρωποι μου να ειχαν την δικη μου καρδια.
Παω τωρα να κανω και αλλη κλεπταποδοχη , μιας και εμαθα οτι ο παππους απο την πολυ κονομα κοιμαται 10 χρονια τωρα μεσα στο μαγαζι του , και θα τον βρω εκει.

*Αν το εχω προλαβει , θα τα βαλω στην μεγαλη κλουβα , θα τα ταισω σωστα , θα μου πειτε εσεις τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω για την υγεια τους , θα καταγραψουμε καποια στοιχεια που θα προκειψουν για τις συνηθειες τους , θα μαθουμε ποιο μερος ειναι το καταλληλο και ποια εποχη , και θα τα ελευθερωσουμε , παρεα μια ομαδα απο το φορομ που θα ηθελε να δει απο κοντα αυτα τα σπανια πουλια..

*Ελπιζω τωρα να εγινα ποιο σαφης για τις προθεσεις μου.

----------


## jk21

εγω Γιαννη δεν αμφισβητισα ποτε τις προθεσεις σου και δεν σε αποκαλεσα ποτε εσενα κλεπταποδοχο ! αποδοκιμαζω επισης καθε τετοιο χαρακτηρισμο εναντιον σου σαν λαθος οταν εσυ επιλεγεις το πουλι να το απελευθερωσεις ,απο τη στιγμη που ενημερωθηκες για το τι και πως .απο κει και περα ολους εκεινους που ξεκαθαρα αγοραζουν τετοια πουλια και τα κρατανε στην αιχμαλωσια ξεκαθαρα τους χαρακτηριζω  και δεν φοβαμαι καθολου να το κανω ,ως κλεπταποδοχους και σε αυτους ειμαι στο πλευρο του Οδυσσεα .ενας που παιρνει ενα κλεμμενο πουλι απο τη φυση (που δεν ειναι καν ενα αψυχο υλικο αλλα ψυχη ζωσα ! ) και δεν το παιρνει για το επιστρεψει εκει που ανηκει ,ειναι ξεκαθαρα και εξ ορισμου κλεπταποδοχος .αν δισταζεις αυτην την ξεκαθαρη κινηση αποδοχης της κλοπης του πιασοπουλα και συνεχισης της αιχμαλωσιας απο αυτα τα ατομα ,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι το κανεις .δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που τους δικαιολογεις και νοιωθεις οτι δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα .ακομα και αν το εχεις κανει ή το εχω κανει στο παρελθον (εχω αγορασει και γω  οταν ακομα δεν ημουν ενηλικος καρδερινες ) μπορει τοτε να ειμασταν ενοχοι (λιγο ή περισσοτερο αν δεν ξεραμε τι καναμε ή ξεραμε ) ,αυτο δεν εμποδιζει να κρινουμε το λαθος ειτε ηταν δικο μας στο παρελθον και οποιων ειναι στο παρον ! δεν κρινουμε ανθρωπους αλλα τις πραξεις .αν δεν θελεις να κρινεις τους ανθρωπους ,κρινε την πραξη σαν κλεπταποδοχη !

----------


## joncr

Καποιος που δεν εχει ασχοληθει καθολου , και παει σε ενα μαγαζι και αγοραζει κατι που του πουλανε , ειναι κλεπταποδοχος;Τι ποσοστο νομιζεις ανθρωπων που κατεχουν αγρια πουλια στο σπιτι τους γνωριζουν κατι για το θεμα; Το ποσοστο που γνωριζει παλι , ειναι αλλο θεμα , αλλα κλεπταποδοχους δεν θα τους αποκαλουσα. Εγωιστες ναι. Αναισθητους ναι. Παρανομους ισως (αν ζουσα σε αλλη χωρα) .
Τελος παντων , δεν ειχα καν την προθεση να ανοιξουμε τετοια κουβεντα. Αν θες αυτα τα σχολια μεταφερετα σε καποιο σχετικο θεμα . Εδω θελω να γραφουμε για τα πουλακια.

Ο αρσενικος ειναι στα χερια μου . Εδωσα κατι παραπανω , αλλα νομιζω εκανα το σωστο.  Για οτι χρειαστω , στιριζωμαι στην βοηθεια σας. 
Να πω οτι το θυλικο κατω απο τις φτερουγες ειναι κατακκοκινο , και ειναι και τα δυο σε πτεροροια. Επισης στις φωτο απο το ιντερνετ τα βλεπω με ομορφη ουριτσα , αλλα αυτα ειναι χωρις καθολου. Φωτο δεν εχω την δυνατοτιτα παρα μονο απο το κινητο να βγαλω αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## jk21

ενας που παιρνει στη σημερον ημερα πουλι για να φροντισει στο σπιτι του ,αν δεν ηξερε τι ειναι (μεχρι τοτε δικαιολογημενος μεχρι ενα σημειο και συμφωνω μαζι σου )  κοιτα συντομα να μαθει για να το φροντιζει σωστα .αν δεν το κανει ειναι ασυνειδητος ,κατι για μενα πολυ χειροτερο απο το κλεπταποδοχος.αν μαθε και δεν το κανει ειναι ομως κλεπταποδοχοι αφου αυτο που παιρνουν ειναι αντικειμενικα και οχι υποκειμενικα ,ξεκαθαρα κλεμμενο !και δεν καταλαβαινω (και δεν ειναι αλλο θεμα ! ) γιατι μπορεις ευκολα να τους χαρακτηρισεις με αλλους χαρακτηρισμους και οχι κλεπταποδοχους .αυτοι που παιρνουν κλεμμενο δια ιδιον οφελος και οχι για να το επιστρεψουν στον ιδιοκτητη του (φυση ) γιατι δεν ειναι κλεπταποδοχοι; 

εδω ειμαστε και για να βοηθησουμε το πουλακι να επανερθει στη φυση και για να αφησουμε καποια κειμενα που αυριο μεθαυριο ,θα διαβασουν και νεα παιδια ωστε να κρινουν τελικα αν ειναι δικαιολογημενο ή οχι να αγοραζουμε πιασμενα πουλια και να αποδεχομαστε στην πορεια εστω οταν μαθουμε για το τι και πως ,οτι μπορει να τα κραταμε στην αιχμαλωσια ! δεν βλεπω τιποτα εκτος θεματος απο την ολη συζητηση ,παρα μονο αστοχο τον χαρακτηρισμο του οδυσσεα εναντιον σου οταν εχεις δηλωσει οτι δεν θελεις να κρατησεις το πουλι αλλα να το απελευθερωσεις !

----------


## joncr

οκ Δημητρη

----------


## joncr

*ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!!!!!!!!

ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝ ΤΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ.


*
Παιδια εχω σοκαριστει ! Τωρα ανατρεπονται ολα οσα λεγαμε πριν. Εβγαλα το θυληκο  ( με 1 χοντρο γαντι απο την μηχανη) να του καθαρισω τα ποδαρακια απο τις κουτσουλιες και επαθα σοκ...

Δυστηχως και στα 2 πουλια εχουν κοψει τα φτερα. Και οχι τα φτερα , πως να το πω , τα πουπουλα , τα φτερα απο τον αγκωνα. δηλαδη λειπει το μισο γτερο. Εχω παθει πλακα τωρα. Τι να κανω τωρα; Αρε γμτ με τις ιδδες μου. Μην αρχισετε για καταγγελιες , το εχω ιερο να μην καταφευγω στην τυπου δικαιοσυνη που εχουμε. Δε ξερω , αυτη την στιγμη τρεμω , να ηρεμησω και θα τα πουμε σε λιγο.

----------


## jk21

Βγαλε φωτο με ανοιγμενα φτερα να καταλαβουμε

----------


## joncr

αυριο Δημητρη , τωρα δεν θελω να τα ταραξω αλλο. παντως ειναι κομμενα στην κλειδωση

----------


## mitsman

Νομιζω ειναι λιγο τραβηγμενο.... δεν νομιζω να ζουσε αν ηταν ετσι κομμενα.... ισως ειναι αλλιως το καλουπι του ισως ειναι τραβηγμενα τα φτερα απο την ριζα....

Το καλυτερο που  μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να μιλησεις με την Ανιμα για να κανουν εκεινοι αυτο που πρεπει!

----------


## joncr

οκ θα σας τα φωτογραφισω αυριο και θα μου πειτε

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Κανείς Γιάννη δεν μπορεί να σε κατηγορεί χωρίς πρώτα να κρίνει τον εαυτό του !!! Σε αυτόν τον κόσμο ο συνειδητός άνθρωπος κρίνει κατά την δική του άποψη το κάθε τι.. Δεν μπορούμε να εκφέρουμε γνώμες δικές μας δια άλλους.. Κάνεις το σωστό κατά την κρίση σου χωρίς να γνωρίζεις την προεύλευση τους.. Επικροτώ την προσπάθεια σου. Συνέχισε το καθήκον σου, με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο.

----------


## teo24

Γιάννη απ τον γνωστό τα πήρες,που λέγαμε στην συνάντηση?Συνέχισε και κάνε ότι νομίζεις καλύτερο για τα πουλάκια.

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

εγώ νομίζω ότι ο Γιάννης ήταν ξεκάθαρος απο την αρχή. Από εμένα, φρόντισε τα πουλάκια όσο μπορείς καλύτερα για να δυναμώσουν και μετά κάνε το καθήκον σου Γιάννη. Ο τρόπος που θέλει να κυνηγήσει κάποιος το λαθρεμπόριο πουλιών, είναι ένα άλλο θέμα που δεν έχει σχέση με αυτές τις δυο ζωούλες. Αυτές οι ζωούλες, αφού βρέθηκαν στον δρόμο του Γιάννη, πρέπει να σωθούν, άσχετα εαν ο pet-shopας κονομάει χονδρά ή κοιμάται στα πατώματα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Μην κρίνετε ίνα μην κριθείτε

Μάθαμε πως ****** ,πλακώσανε κι οι γύφτοι 

Φτωχός άγιος ,δοξολογία δεν έχει .

Ακριβοί στα πίτουρα και φθηνοί στ'αλεύρι

Βρήκαμε παπά ,να θάψουμε 5-6 

Το χορτάρι που γελάς ,φυτρώνει στον κήπο σου 

Άλλοι σπέρνουν και θερίζουν κι άλλοι τρών και μαγαρίζουν 

Κοντά στα ξερά ,καίγονται και τα χλωρά 

Η καμήλα δεν κουτσαίνει απ'τ'αυτί

Ν'άκουγε ο Θεός τον κόρακα ,όλοι οι γάϊδαροι θα ψοφούσαν 

Όποιος έχει πολύ πιπέρι ,ρίχνει και στα λάχανα 


*Γιάννη, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το Νικόλα από την Κύπρο

----------


## joncr

Λοιπον παιδια , καταρχας ευχαριστω για την συμπαρασταση. Σημερα ξεκαθαρισα ορισμενα θεματα μιας και δυστηχως δεν εχω κανει λαθος για την κατασταση των πουλιων. Πρωτον πηγα στο μαγαζι και ξεκαθαρισα στον παππου οτι αν ξαναπερασω και δω πουλια σε αυτη την κατασταση , πραγματικα θα τον καταγγειλω. ( τα λεω ευγενικα σε σας)
Δευτερον μίλησα με την υπεύθυνη στην ΑΝΙΜΑ , οσο και αν ειμαι εναντια γενικός σε οτιδήποτε "οργανωμενο" στην χωρα αυτη. Προς εκπληξη μου η κυρια ηταν αρκετα δεκτική και ανοιχτόμυαλη . Θ ατα πουμε αυτα..

Το θεμα τωρα ειναι οτι τελικα στα πουλακια εχουν κοπει τα φτερα , και απο την αλλη λογο αυτου , εγω τα εχω αγαπησει. οι φωτο ειναι απο κινητο αλλα πιστευω κατι θα δειτε , αν και κανονικα δεν θα ανεβαζα τετοιο θεαμα. Το κανω επειδη μου το ζητησε ο Δημητρης .



το μαυρο ειναι το γαντι μου μιας και δαγκωνουν.

Παντως αν εξεραιρεσουμε , την ταλαιπορια τους , ειναι αρκετα φιλικα και ηρεμα. 
Χτες τους εβαλα αυγοψωμο , οπως ειναι κοματι και το ξεπαρστεψαν αμεσως. Σημερα αγγουρακι , και αυγο το οποιο και αυτο εφαγαν.

Τα εχω μεταφερει μονα τους στην μεγαλη κλουβα μου , και ειμαι διατεθημενος να τα φιλοξενισω οσο χρειαστει , σε συννενοηση παντα με την ανιμα. Αυριο θα τους περιγραψω  τις συνθηκες διαβιωσης και θα τους στειλω ε-μαιλ με φωτο απο τα πουλια αλλα και απο τι μπορω εγω να τους προσφερω. Θα αποφασισουν αυτοι για την τυχη τους. Εχει τυχει παρομοιο περιστατικο με αυτη τη ρατσα και περασαν 2 χρονια προσαρμογης μεχρι να μπορεσουν να τα αφησουν στην φυση . Η μονη διαφορα ηταν οτι εκεινα τα πουλακια ηταν αρτιμελη.....
Μαλλον απο οτι καταλαβαινω παντρευτικαμε δια βιου , με το ζευγαρι...
Επισης την ιδια απορια με μενα ειχε και η κυρια Μαρια ( ΑΝΙΜΑ) . Για ποιο λογο να αιχμαλωτησεις αυτα τα πουλια;;; Δεν κελαιδανε , δυσκολα αναπαραγωνται. Καλα τα συγκεκριμενα με κομμενα τα φτερα , ουτε καν το συζητω για αναπαραγωγη, φανταστητε οτι το καλεσμα του αρσενικου προς το θυλικο , ειναι ενας χορός με ανοιγμενα τα φτερα....

Σας κουρασα. Αυριο θα αποφασιστει απο την ΑΝΙΜΑ η τυχη των πουλιων. Και ΑΝ εγω συμφωνω , θα προχωρησουμε. Οποτε νεωτερα αυριο. Καθε αποψη δεκτη

----------


## geog87

Γιαννη και γω ειμαι συμφωνος με τις ενεργειες σου!ελπιζω τα πουλια αυτα  να ειναι σε θεση να γινουν καλα!οι φωτο που εβαλες εμενα τουλαχιστον δεν μου τις εμφανιζει ειμαι πολυ περιεργος να δω τι εχουν κανει στα φτερα τους...και οπως ελεγαν καποτε σε μια επανασταση ''καλυτερα μιας ωρα ελευθερη ζωη παρα 40χρονια σκλαβια και φυλακη...''

----------


## jimnikaia

*........ αν το εχω προλαβει , θα τα βαλω στην μεγαλη κλουβα , θα τα ταισω σωστα , θα μου πειτε εσεις τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω για την υγεια τους , θα καταγραψουμε καποια στοιχεια που θα προκειψουν για τις συνηθειες τους , θα μαθουμε ποιο μερος ειναι το καταλληλο και ποια εποχη , και θα τα ελευθερωσουμε , παρεα μια ομαδα απο το φορομ που θα ηθελε να δει απο κοντα αυτα τα σπανια πουλια..

*ελπιζω τωρα να εγινα ποιο σαφης για τις προθεσεις μου.[/quote]

φιλε γιαννη θα ηθελα να τα δω τα πουλακια αυτα απο κοντα μια που ειναι οντως περιεργα και απο εμφανιση και απο συμπεριφορα.
και μπραβο σου που κανεις οτι κανεις για να γυρισουνε αυτα τα πουλακια στο μερος που ανηκουνε και πρεπει να ζησουνε

----------


## joncr

Λοιπον για να μην παιδευομαστε , μιας και δεν μπορω αυτη τη στιγμη να τα φωτογραφισω σωστα ( ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ)  σας δειχνω σε μια τυχαια φωτογραφια απο το νετ που ειναι κομμενο το φτερο. Εκει που ειναι η πορτοκαλι γραμμη εννοηται

----------


## ponak21

Κριμα για το πουλακια και τα φτερα τους.....μπραβο παντως για την πραξη σου!!

----------


## jk21

ετσι οπως ειναι ο δεν μπορουν να απελευθερωθουν .αν η γραμμη ειναι λιγο προς τα κατω ,εχουν σαφεις ελπιδες στο μελλον τ.αν ειναι λιγο προς τα πανω μαλλον τα πραγματα ειναι ασχημα ακομα και για μονιμη αναπηρια .ακριβως σε εκεινο το σημειο ,δεν εχω γνωμη γιατι το σημειο που υπαρχει η γωνια ειναι κρισιμο και στην λεπτομερεια 

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ολες οι οργανωσεις δεν ειναι ιδιες .ουτε ολοι οι ανθρωποι σε μια οργανωση δεν εινα ιδιοι .να ξερεις οτι αυτη και 2 - 3 αλλες τετοιες οργανωσεις ,εχουν δωσει πολλα στην αγρια φτερωτη και μη πανιδα .εστω τα απλα μελη .να τους εχεις εμπιστοσυνη σε οτι σου πουνε

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι σαφες οτι τα πτηνα ειναι κατακρεουργημενα!!! δεν νομιζω να διορθωνεται αυτο.

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη,




> Πρωτον πηγα στο μαγαζι και ξεκαθαρισα στον παππου οτι αν ξαναπερασω και δω πουλια σε αυτη την κατασταση , πραγματικα θα τον καταγγειλω. ( τα λεω ευγενικα σε σας)


Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μου στείλεις με pm το pet-shop. Σκοπός δικός μου, εαν θέλεις, δεν είναι ο φόβος της καταδίκης (εαν αυτό είναι εφικτό στην χώρα μας), είτε η διακόσμηση του ιδιοκτήτη του pet με κοσμητικά επίθετα, αλλά η κατανόηση του λάθους απο τον άνθρωπο που προβαίνει σε αυτή την λανθασμένη ενέργεια. Γενικός είμαι της άποψης, οτι εαν θές να γιάσεις πρέπει πρώτα να αμαρτήσεις, άρα δεν είναι ανάγκη να καταδικάζουμε ισόβια τους πάντες ρίχνοντας τους στην πυρά.





> Δευτερον μίλησα με την υπεύθυνη στην ΑΝΙΜΑ , οσο και αν ειμαι εναντια γενικός σε οτιδήποτε "οργανωμενο" στην χωρα αυτη.


Γιάννη, έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ κοντά σε όποια φιλοζωική οργάνωση και έχεις αυτή την άποψη ; Εαν ναι, θα ήθελα την άποψη σου, καθώς σίγουρα εγω δεν έχω αυτήν την εικόνα για όλες. 




> Το θεμα τωρα ειναι οτι τελικα στα πουλακια εχουν κοπει τα φτερα , και απο την αλλη λογο αυτου , εγω τα εχω αγαπησει. οι φωτο ειναι απο κινητο αλλα πιστευω κατι θα δειτε , αν και κανονικα δεν θα ανεβαζα τετοιο θεαμα. Το κανω επειδη μου το ζητησε ο Δημητρης .


Μου φένεται κάπως δύσκολο να τους κόψει τα φτερά. Δεν έχει λογική. Όποτε ίσως κάνουμε λάθος. Άρα, θα σε παρακαλούσα να προσπαθήσεις να ανεβάσεις πάλι μια φωτογραφία για να μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε αφού στην τωρινή δεν φένεται τίποτα.Καθώς επίσης και ενα βίντεακι για να δούμε την συμπεριφορά τους, ώστε ίσως με πιθανή αποτυχία να καταλάβουμε εαν είναι εκτροφής. Άλλωστε, λαμβάνοντας αυτά τα πουλάκια υπο την προσωρινή κηδεμονία σου, γνωρίζεις οτι ο δρόμος της πραγματικής λύτρωσης τους, θα είναι δύσκολος και επίπονος. 




> Αυριο θα αποφασιστει απο την ΑΝΙΜΑ η τυχη των πουλιων. Και ΑΝ εγω συμφωνω , θα προχωρησουμε. Οποτε νεωτερα αυριο. Καθε αποψη δεκτη


Το θέμα δεν είναι τι θα αποφασίσουμε εμείς Γιάννη, αλλά τι επιβάλλεται εμείς να πράξουμε, σεβόμενοι αυτές τις ψυχές και τον Δημιουργό τους. Πουλιά πιασμένα απο την φύση, χρειάζονται ειδική μεταχείριση μέχρι την ελευθερία τους και σίγουρα δεν τους αρκούν μόνο κάποιες καλές συνθήκες διαβίωσης.

----------


## joncr

Καλημερα. 
Καταρχας σε ευχαριστω και σενα και οσους εκτεταμένα ασχοληθηκατε με το θεμα. Χτες δουλευα μεχρι αργα και δεν ειχα την δυνατοτιτα να επικοινωνισω με ΑΝΙΜΑ μιας και δεν ειχα να κανω ενα απλο τηλεφωνο , αλλα να τους στειλω και   φωτογραφιες με τα πουλια. Θα το κανω σημερα. Να σου απαντησω με την σειρα σε οτι μπορω.
Καταρχας να δωσω στοιχεια για το πετ , δεν το συζητω καν μιας και δε μου το επιτρεπει η ηθικη μου. Αν και δε νομιζω ετσι και αλλιως να ειχε καποιο νοημα . Σε εναν ανθρωπο γυρω στα 80 , που ολη του την ζωη εχει αυτες τις αποψεις δυσκολο να αλλαξεις μυαλα ...Εγω ξερω πολυ καλα να χειριζωμαι τους ανθρωπους και τις καταστασεις και νομιζω πως μετα την τελευταια μου επισκεψη , δεν θα ξαναυπαρξουν τετοια περιστατικα εκει.

Με τις φιλοζωικες δεν εχω τιποτα . Ισα ισα . Απλα γενικα δεν εχω εμπιστοσυνη σε καμια οργανωση παρα μονο σε ανθρωπους τους οποιους εχω γνωρισει προσωπικα και εχω αποφασισει οτι οι προθεσεις τους ειναι αγνες. Η συγκεκριμενη κυρια κερδισε την εμπιστοσυνη μου , εστω και με 10 λεπτα συνομιλιας στο τηλεφωνο. Οποτε κανενα προβλημα ως προς την συνεργασια μου μαζι της στο θεμα.

Για τα φτερα τους δυστηχως δε κανουμε λαθος . Και απορω γιατι θα πρεπει να τα ταλαιπορω με φωτογραφιες . Δεν ειμαι κανενας ασχετος Στελιο. Ειναι κομενα στην αρθρωση , στο κοκκαλο εκει που λυγιζει το φτερο και δεν προκειτε να ξανα πεταξουν . Οπως μου ειπε και η υπευθηνη της ΑΝΙΜΑ χαρακτηριστικα , οτι αυτα θα πηγαινουν σαν κοτοπουλα και δεν θα αντεξουν στην φυση ουτε μια ωρα . Αμα προσεξεις τις φωτο που εβαλα θα το δεις . Μολις παρω την ψηφιακη απο το σερβις , τοτε θα βγαλω  καλυτερες φωτο και βιντεο.

Τελειωνοντας , να σου πω οτι την τελευταια παραγραφο δεν χρειαζοταν να την γραψεις. Απο ολα αυτα καταλαβες οτι δεν σεβωμαι τις ψυχες τους και το δικαιωμα τους να ειναι ελευθερα; Απλα εχω και γω δικη μου κριση και οταν λεω "αν εγω συμφωνω" το εννοω διοτι πρατω παντα αναλογα με το τι μου επιβαλει η δικη μου συνειδηση και οχι τι θα μου επιβαλει καποιος αλλος , καποια λογικη ή ακομα και ο θεος ο ιδιος.  
Κοιτα που παλι απολογουμε . Μα βλεπεις ....  Καλα ελεγε ο Χριστος , αμα κανεις καμια καλη πραξη , να μην ξερει η δεξια τι ποιεί η αριστερα...

να και ο αρσενικος 


εδω φαινονται χαρακτιριστικα τα φτερα που λειπουν. Καθως και ποσο ηρεμα ειναι , εχω παει στους 5 ποντους με το κινητο τα τα φωτογραφησω και δεν αλλαζουν ουτε πατηθρα.

----------


## joncr

εδω φαινεται πως θα ηταν κανονικα...

----------


## sarpijk

Πραγματικα δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω οτι βρεθηκε καποιος τοσο σαδιστης να ακρωτηριασει τα πουλια που θελει να πουλησει καθως περιειχε το ρισκο του να πεθανουν τα πουλια. 

Εσυ οπως τα βλεπεις εχει ακρωτηριαστει το κομματι Α? Ελπιζω απλα να λειπουν φτερα πτησης και οχι κοκκαλο.

----------


## joncr

οχι εχει ακρωτηριαστει στο Ε και προς το G



Μολις τελειωσα την κουβεντα μου με ΑΝΙΜΑ , τους εστειλα και φωτο κτλ.
Δυστηχως τα πουλια δεν ειναι πλεον σε θεση να επιστρεψουν στην φυση . Αποφασισαμε να τα υιοθετησω εγω και να προσπαθησω να κανω την ζωη τοους οσο ποιο ευχαριστη μπορει να γινει . Αν γινει καποιο θαυμα και ξαναφυτρωσουν τα φτερα ( δυστηχως αδυνατο , αλλα η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια ) θα μου υποδειξουν το καταληλο μερος για την απελευθερωση τους. Η ευθηνη μου ειναι μεγαλη πλεον γιαυτα τα πουλια , μιας και εχουν προσφατο επιβαρυμενο ιστορικο τραυματισμων . Ελπιζω να τα καταφερουν . Σημερα τους εδωσα γλυστριδα με το χερι και το αρσενικο ηρθε και εφαγε.
Τα εχω στην μεγαλη μου κλουβα και εκει θα παραμεινουν ( ειχαμε εξωσεις προχτες) μεχρι να τους φτιαξω κατι ακόμα πιο κοντα στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον.
Θα σας εμημερωνω εδω για την πορεια τους.

----------


## jk21

> Καταρχας σε ευχαριστω και σενα και οσους εκτεταμένα ασχοληθηκατε με το θεμα. Χτες δουλευα μεχρι αργα και δεν ειχα την δυνατοτιτα να επικοινωνισω με ΑΝΙΜΑ μιας και δεν ειχα να κανω ενα απλο τηλεφωνο , αλλα να τους στειλω και   φωτογραφιες με τα πουλια. Θα το κανω σημερα. Να σου απαντησω με την σειρα σε οτι μπορω.
> Καταρχας να δωσω στοιχεια για το πετ , δεν το συζητω καν μιας και δε μου το επιτρεπει η ηθικη μου. Αν και δε νομιζω ετσι και αλλιως να ειχε καποιο νοημα . Σε εναν ανθρωπο γυρω στα 80 , που ολη του την ζωη εχει αυτες τις αποψεις δυσκολο να αλλαξεις μυαλα ...Εγω ξερω πολυ καλα να χειριζωμαι τους ανθρωπους και τις καταστασεις και νομιζω πως μετα την τελευταια μου επισκεψη , δεν θα ξαναυπαρξουν τετοια περιστατικα εκει.


καποιους αλλους ομως ,τους συγκεκριμενους δηλαδη ,η δικια τους ηθικη τους επιτρεπει να κατακρεουργουν πουλια ,χωρις τιμημα ...

----------


## PAIANAS

Tα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια και το πολύ το Κύριε ελέησον το βαριέται κι ο Θεός .
Τo μόνο που θα'πρεπε να πούμε εμείς από δω στο Γιάννη ,είναι συγχαρητήρια για την πράξη του ...

----------


## jk21

το να φροντισεις ενα πουλακι που το βρηκες σε τετοια χαλια ειναι πραγματι αξιεπαινο !

----------


## PAIANAS

> το να φροντισεις ενα πουλακι που το βρηκες σε τετοια χαλια ειναι πραγματι αξιεπαινο !


Τουλάχιστον για όσα χρόνια τους μένουν (γιατί ποιός ξέρει τι έχουν τραβήξει ) ,θα έχουν αξιοπρεπή διαβίωση ..Πράγματι αξιέπαινο !

----------


## οδυσσέας

όταν θέλουμε να μάθουμε ποιο είναι αυτό το πουλί το βγάζουμε φωτογραφία η καλύτερα βίντεο εκεί που είναι (σε κλουβί ιδιώτη, η σε ''ζωέμπορου'') και ρωτάμε για να μάθουμε. 
Δεν το παίρνουμε σπίτι γιατί δενόμαστε με το πουλί και είναι δύσκολο αν χρειαστεί να το αποχωριστούμε.

Αν κάνουμε την βλακεία και πάρουμε δωρεάν ένα πιασμένο πουλί και διαπιστώσουμε ότι είναι ανάπηρο, δεν πάμε μετά να αγοράσουμε και δεύτερο ανάπηρο, γιατί τότε έκτος από κλεπταποδοχοι είμαστε και κορόιδα.

αν δώσουμε συγχαρητήρια σε έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο μετά άντε να τον κρατήσετε…

Γιάννη εύχομαι το πάθημα (αυτό είναι το τρίτο!!!) κάποια στιγμή να γίνει μάθημα.
Ίσως μέσα από αυτήν την εμπειρία μάθεις κάποια πράγματα που αγνοούσες.
Ορισμένοι άνθρωποι μαθαίνουν με συμβουλές και ορισμένοι με χαστούκια ζωής. Εύχομαι τα χαστούκια που θα φας να είναι ανώδυνα.

----------


## joncr

Πολυ υπερβολικος οπως συνηθως. Εγω ειμαι χαρουμενος που θα τα φροντισω . Απλα 
Και συνεχειζεις τους χαρακτηρισμους . Οκ αμα αυτο σε ανεβαζει , συνεχισε

----------


## mariakappa

> όταν θέλουμε να μάθουμε ποιο είναι αυτό το πουλί το βγάζουμε φωτογραφία η καλύτερα βίντεο εκεί που είναι (σε κλουβί ιδιώτη, η σε ''ζωέμπορου'') και ρωτάμε για να μάθουμε. 
> Δεν το παίρνουμε σπίτι γιατί δενόμαστε με το πουλί και είναι δύσκολο αν χρειαστεί να το αποχωριστούμε.
> 
> Αν κάνουμε την βλακεία και πάρουμε δωρεάν ένα πιασμένο πουλί και διαπιστώσουμε ότι είναι ανάπηρο, δεν πάμε μετά να αγοράσουμε και δεύτερο ανάπηρο, γιατί τότε έκτος από κλεπταποδοχοι είμαστε και κορόιδα.
> 
> αν δώσουμε συγχαρητήρια σε έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο μετά άντε να τον κρατήσετε…
> 
> Γιάννη εύχομαι το πάθημα (αυτό είναι το τρίτο!!!) κάποια στιγμή να γίνει μάθημα.
> Ίσως μέσα από αυτήν την εμπειρία μάθεις κάποια πράγματα που αγνοούσες.
> Ορισμένοι άνθρωποι μαθαίνουν με συμβουλές και ορισμένοι με χαστούκια ζωής. Εύχομαι τα χαστούκια που θα φας να είναι ανώδυνα.


κοροιδο επειδη εσωσε 2 πουλακια απο εκεινη την κολαση? μηπως πρεπει να δειξεις λιγο σεβασμο? αυτο ειναι ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΑ και οποιος εχει τα κοτσια να το κανει ονομαζεται ΦΙΛΟΖΩΟΣ.

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ θα με κερδιζες περισσοτερο (δεν ξερω για τους αλλους ) αν στους χαρακτηρισμους ισως ησουν πιο προσεκτικος .διαφωνω οτι καποιος  που δεν ξερει οτι του χαριζουν αγριο ,ειναι κλεπταποδοχος και οταν το μαθαινει εχει τη διαθεση να το απελευθερωσει .επισης οτι ειναι κοροιδο καποιος που παει να αγορασει ακομα ενα πουλι για να του προσφερει και αυτο την ελευθερια .για μενα κακως δεν το προσεξε απο την αρχη (δεν θελω να το κρυψω και θα το πω ειλικρινα οτι με παραξενευει ...)  οτι τα πουλια ή εστω το πρωτο ειχε προβλημα .για μενα αν πηρε αυτα τα πουλια για να τα απελευθερωσει ,οι χαρακτηρισμοι σου ειναι περα ως περα αδικοι .ομως οσο και αν για πολλους περναει σε δευτερη μοιρα ,θα με χαροποιουσε αν τολμουσε να χαρακτηρισει οσους αγοραζουν εν γνωσει τους πιασμενα πουλια για να τα διατηρησουν σε αιχμαλωσια (και μονο τοτε ) κλεπταποδοχους .για λογους που ποτε δεν καταλαβα ,το προφανες του ορισμου της λεξης ,αρνειται να το αποδεχθει ! επισης θα περιμενα να ειχα ακουσει (αν οχι να δωσει στοιχεια για τον πωλητη) οτι πηγε και εκανε ρομπα μπροστα σε ολους τους πελατες τους αυτα τα καθικια  που καταντησανε ετσι τα πουλια ,ανεξαρτητα αν ειναι βασανιστες 30  ή 80 χρονων ! συνεχιζω ομως να τον συγχαιρω για οτι προσπαθει να τους προσφερει

----------


## joncr

Οποιος εν γνωση του παει και αγοραζει πουλια πιασμενα , λογο του οτι ειναι φτηνωτερα απο της εκτροφης , ειναι κλεπταποδοχος , και ναι τον εκανα ρομπα...

----------


## jk21

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Γιανναρε για αυτο που ουτε εγω εχω κανει προς το παρον σε πετσοπα παρα μονο σε καποιον ιδιωτη με καπατσε !

----------


## joncr

Ανοιξα ενα καινουργιο θεμα , για να ασχοληθουμε με τα πουλια αυτα σε επιμορφωτικο επιπεδο , αλλα και σε επιπεδο καταγραφης της πορειας τους.

----------


## PAIANAS

Ρε παιδιά ...θα πρέπει όταν κρίνουμε αυστηρά κάποιον, όσο δίκιο και να'χουμε να λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν όλες τις παραμέτρους ...ένας άνθρωπος 70+ χρόνων, που όλη του τη ζωή έχει μάθει έναν άλφα τρόπο ζωής και συμπεριφοράς, πως είναι δυνατόν να αποκτήσει οικολογική συνείδηση, να αλλάξει τρόπο σκέψως και κουλτούρα στη δύση της ζωής του ?..δεν γίνεται να μάθεις καινούργια κόλπα σε γέρικο σκυλί ..στη θεωρία όλα φαίνονται εφικτά, στην πράξη δε γίνεται !

----------


## mariakappa

συμφωνω με τον νικο.εμεις κανουμε αυτο που πρεπει να κανουμε.οτι μας προσταζει η συνειδηση μας.

----------


## lagreco69

Θα συμφωνησω!! με τον Νικο, αλλωστε!! δεν λενε αδικα οτι.. πρωτα φευγει η ψυχη και μετα το χουι.

----------


## jk21

αλλο να τον κανεις να αλλαξει και αλλο να καταλαβει οτι σε  αυτο που εχει ησυχη συνειδηση δεν συμφωνουν ολοι !

----------


## lagreco69

> αλλο να τον κανεις να αλλαξει και αλλο να καταλαβει οτι σε  αυτο που εχει ησυχη συνειδηση δεν συμφωνουν ολοι !


Δημητρη Μερικοι δεν καταλαβαινουν!!!!!!!!! οπως και να τους το εξηγεις και για ωρες ολοκληρες!! ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> κοροιδο επειδη εσωσε 2 πουλακια απο εκεινη την κολαση? μηπως πρεπει να δειξεις λιγο σεβασμο? αυτο ειναι ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΑ και οποιος εχει τα κοτσια να το κανει ονομαζεται ΦΙΛΟΖΩΟΣ.


απο ποτε χρειαζεται καποιος κοτσια για να αγορασει πιασμενα πουλια?
ο ιδιος λεει οτι δεν ειδε οτι τα πουλια ειχαν προβλημα, παρα μονο οταν τα πηγε στο σπιτι του. 
μπορεις να μου πεις εσυ πως λεγεται αυτη η πραξη?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> διαφωνω οτι καποιος που δεν ξερει οτι του χαριζουν αγριο ,ειναι κλεπταποδοχος και οταν το μαθαινει εχει τη διαθεση να το απελευθερωσει .επισης οτι ειναι κοροιδο καποιος που παει να αγορασει ακομα ενα πουλι για να του προσφερει και αυτο την ελευθερια .


εσενα μπορει να σου αρεσει να σε κοροίδευουν εμενα οχι. 

οταν παω σε καποιο μαγαζι και δω κατι που δεν εχω ξαναδει , ρωταω τον μαγαζατορα τι ειναι αυτο, αποκλειεται να μην ξερει.

κοροϊδο πιαστηκε γιατι δεν ειδε τα κομμενα φτερα σε δυο πουλια, και το δευτερο το πληρωσε. 




> για μενα *αν* πηρε αυτα τα πουλια για να τα απελευθερωσει ,οι χαρακτηρισμοι σου ειναι περα ως περα αδικοι .


τα γεγονοτα που μας περιγραφει ο joncr δεν δειχνουν κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> οχι εχει ακρωτηριαστει στο Ε και προς το G
> 
> 
> 
> Μολις τελειωσα την κουβεντα μου με ΑΝΙΜΑ , τους εστειλα και φωτο κτλ.
> Δυστηχως τα πουλια δεν ειναι πλεον σε θεση να επιστρεψουν στην φυση . Αποφασισαμε να τα υιοθετησω εγω και να προσπαθησω να κανω την ζωη τοους οσο ποιο ευχαριστη μπορει να γινει . Αν γινει καποιο θαυμα και ξαναφυτρωσουν τα φτερα ( δυστηχως αδυνατο , αλλα η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια ) θα μου υποδειξουν το καταληλο μερος για την απελευθερωση τους. Η ευθηνη μου ειναι μεγαλη πλεον γιαυτα τα πουλια , μιας και εχουν προσφατο επιβαρυμενο ιστορικο τραυματισμων . Ελπιζω να τα καταφερουν . Σημερα τους εδωσα γλυστριδα με το χερι και το αρσενικο ηρθε και εφαγε.
> Τα εχω στην μεγαλη μου κλουβα και εκει θα παραμεινουν ( ειχαμε εξωσεις προχτες) μεχρι να τους φτιαξω κατι ακόμα πιο κοντα στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον.
> Θα σας εμημερωνω εδω για την πορεια τους.


Ας μην αρχίσουμε τις κατηγορίες στον πετσιοπά.. Ίσως κατά το πιάσιμο να κτυπήθηκε από το στέλεχος των δικτύων που συνήθως είναι πασαμάνα η σωλήνες, και να ακρωτηριάστηκε από τους θυριευτές.. Κανείς δεν είναι ένοχος μέχρι να αποδειχτεί...

----------


## PAIANAS

> απο ποτε χρειαζεται καποιος κοτσια για να αγορασει πιασμενα πουλια?
> ο ιδιος λεει οτι δεν ειδε οτι τα πουλια ειχαν προβλημα, παρα μονο οταν τα πηγε στο σπιτι του. 
> μπορεις να μου πεις εσυ πως λεγεται αυτη η πραξη?


''Φίλε'' Κώστα έγινε κατανοητή η διαφωνία σου και οι ενστάσεις σου ..
Ποιός ο λόγος της επί μακρόν αντιπαράθεσης ,αφού ούτε εσύ θ'αλλάξεις άποψη ,ούτε και οι υπόλοιποι συμμετέχοντες ? ...να συνθέσουμε απόψεις και να συγκλίνουμε σαν άνθρωποι προσπαθούμε εδώ κι όχι να συγκρουστούμε .

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ ημουνα σαφης .αυτο το αν ειχε τη σημασια του και απο τη στιγμη που ο Γιαννης σε καποια πραγματα με δηλωση του με καλυψε πληρως ,οφειλω να τον  εμπιστευτω  ,οπως κανω και σε καθε ανθρωπο που μου μιλα με καθαρα και σταρατα λογια .απο κει περα ,οχι ο Γιαννης αλλα οποιοσδηποτε εδω μεσα ,με μενα μεσα σε αυτους μπορει να ειναι κατι εντελως διαφορετικο απο αυτο που λεει και δειχνει οτι ειναι .στη ζωη ομως αν δεν πιστευουμε τους ανθρωπους ΠΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ  να τους πιστεψουμε (φιλους ,συντροφο κλπ ) δεν μπορουμε να προχωρησουμε !

καποιοι ξερουν οτι ειμαι τακτικο μελος σε φορουμ με ιθαγενη .το ξερεις και συ .ξερεις ποσοι ανθρωποι που τους βοηθησα σε θεματα υγειας ή και διατροφης των πουλιων ,επειδη εγω τους πιστεψα στις καλες τους προθεσεις ,μου εμπιστευτηκανε τα λαθη τους απο μονοι τους και ηδη τραβουνε αλλη πορεια; ας κοιταξουμε το μπροστα και πολλα θα διορθωθουν σε παροντες και αποντες που ασχολουνται με τα ιθαγενη !

----------


## mariakappa

> απο ποτε χρειαζεται καποιος κοτσια για να αγορασει πιασμενα πουλια?
> ο ιδιος λεει οτι δεν ειδε οτι τα πουλια ειχαν προβλημα, παρα μονο οταν τα πηγε στο σπιτι του. 
> μπορεις να μου πεις εσυ πως λεγεται αυτη η πραξη?


πριν απαντησεις θα επρεπε να διαβασεις καλυτερα τα ποστ.εφοσον ομως δεν το εκανες θα σου τα εξηγησω καλυτερα.
Κοτσια εχει γιατι αγορασε καταδικασμενο πουλι για να το φροντισει.και σου λεω οτι πραγματικα θελει κοτσια και υπομονη.
Αποκαλεσες κοροιδο αυτους που αγοραζουν καταδικασμενα πουλια κι εγω σου ειπα οτι αυτος λεγεται φιλοζωος και οχι κοροιδο.
Το πρωτο πουλι του το χαρισαν.κι εμενα εαν μου το χαριζαν θα το επαιρνα και μετα αναλογα το πουλι και τις καταστασεις θα αποφασιζα τι θα το κανω.το οτι ηταν πιασμενο ουτε θα με ενδιεφερε.το πουλι επρεπε να φυγει απο εκεινο το περιβαλλον.πιασμενο ή οχι δικαιουται μια καλυτερη ζωη.Το δευτερο πουλι το πηρε για να το σωσει.εγω δεν βλεπω κατι μεμπτο.
εαν ομως ολα αυτα ηταν προφασεις για να παρει τα πουλια που εν γνωση του ηταν πιασμενα τοτε δεν ειναι κοροιδο αλλα πολλα αλλα πραγματα που η θεση μου δεν μου επιτρεπει να γραψω.θελω ομως να πιστευω οτι αυτο δεν ισχυει.θα εμπιστευτω τις καλες του προθεσεις.

----------


## joncr

Ημαρτον , για ποιο λογο να παρω αυτα τα πουλια , εκτος απο τον λογο που αναφερω; Δοξα το θεο υπαρχουν χιλιαδες πουλια εκτροφης και μαλιστα απο ρατσες που ειναι και εκμεταλευσιμες , αν ημουν εκτροφεας , που δεν ειμαι , αλλα και που θα μου τραγουδουσαν ή θα τα εκπαιδευα ή οτι αλλο μπορεις να κανεις με τα πουλια συντροφιας. Αυτα τα πουλια δεν κανουν , ουτε για τραγουδι , ουτε για αναπαραγωγη , ουτε για εκθεση  , ουτε για τιποτα. Εγω πηγα και γραφτηκα σε συλλογο και πληρωσα για να εχω τα δακυλιδια μου , να προσπαθησω να κανω μια εκτροφη με καναρινια , και αν τα καταφερω να λαβω του χρονου μερος στην εκθεση του ΑΛΟΠ. Οι χοντρομυτες σε τι θα με εξυπηρετουσαν σε αυτο , αλλα και να ηθελα να κανω εκτρωφη απαγορευμενν πουλιων , θα διαλεγα τα αναπηρα ή θα το ποσταρα το θεμα εδω .
Μαρια ο Κωστας θελει να προσαψει το οτιδηποτε μπορεσει σε μενα και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το λογο . Ειμαι 43 χρονον ανθρωπος , επιχηριματιας , οικογενειάρχης , και πραγματικα το μονο που δεν εχω αναγκη ειναι να εκμεταλευτω 2 δυσμοιρα πουλακια.
Εγω οτι και αν συνεχισει να μου προσαπτει θα σταματησω να απολογουμε. Εχω ανοιξει αλλου θεμα που θα ποσταρω για την πορεια των πουλιων και για την καταγραφη γνωσεων που μπορει να αποκτησουμε απο αυτα. θα παρακαλουσα εκει τουλαχιστον να μην πρεπει να ασχολουμε με τα ψυχολογικα του καθενος...

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη μην απολογεισαι καθε φορα που θα διαβαζεις κατι το αρνητικο για την πραξη σου. εσυ εκανες αυτο που θεωρουσες ηθικα σωστο!! εδω ειναι forum και ο καθενας μας εχει το δικαιωμα!! να πει αυτο που τον εκφραζει χωρις να βωμολοχει αλλα κυριως να μην μειωνει σαν προσωπικοτητα αυτον που του απευθυνεται. ο Κωστας βλεπει αρνητικα την πραξη σου και εχει το δικαιωμα να την εκφρασει και να την υποστηριξει!! εσυ απο την πλευρα σου πιστευω οτι θα πρεπει να του δειξεις με τον καιρο και με τις πραξεις σου, οτι η προθεση σου να σωσεις αυτα τα πλασματακια ηταν περα εως περα αγνη και οτι δεν ειχες η εχεις τον οποιαδηποτε αλλο δολο εκτος αυτου. επισης πιστευω οτι το μονο που θα πρεπει να εχει σημασια τωρα, ειναι η οσο καλυτερη διαβιωση αυτων των ταλαιπωρημενων πλασματων, ωστε οση ζωη τους μενει!! να την περασουν μεν σε κλουβα αλλα οσο αξιοσεβαστα γινεται. συμφωνα με το αρθρο του φιλου Νικου PAIANAS Χoντρομύτης (Coccothraustes Coccothraustes) στην φυση μπορουν να ζησουν μεχρι πεντε χρονια!! οποτε δεν τους εχει μεινει και παρα πολυς χρονος, (αξιοπρεπης διαβιωση) ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ.

----------


## PAIANAS

Τα πουλιά σε εκτροφή (όλα τα είδη ) ,αν τους παρέχονται αξιοπρεπείς συνθήκες διαβίωσης και προσεγμένη διατροφή ,μπορεί να ζήσουν πολύ περισσότερο από το μέσο προσδόκιμο στην φύση ..

----------


## jk21

στη φυση η παραμικρη ασθενεια που δεν θα αντιμετωπιστει απο το ανοσοποιητικο του πουλιου ή απο τυχον φαρμακα της φυσης ,εχει τραγικη καταληξη πριν ακομα πεθανει το πουλι ,αφου γινεται θυμα θηρευτων .ετσι ο μεσος ορος διαρκειας  ζωης ειναι πολυ κατω απο οσο ,θα αντεχε το dna σε ασφαλεις συνθηκες

----------


## mariakappa

κατι που δυστυχως δεν συμβαινει με τους παπαγαλους.ας χαρουμε λοιπον οσο χρονο μας απομενει.

----------


## PAIANAS

> κατι που δυστυχως δεν συμβαινει με τους παπαγαλους.ας χαρουμε λοιπον οσο χρονο μας απομενει.


aυτό (παρά την άγνοιά μου ) σε θέματα παπαγάλων ,θα άξιζε να το συζητήσουμε και να το ''ψάξουμε '' σε άλλο θέμα ..

----------


## mariakappa

κι εγω θα ηθελα να το κουβεντιασουμε.ειναι μια συζητηση που εκανα και προσφατως με τον γιατρο που παω τα πουλια μου.αξιζει πραγματικα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ας μην αρχίσουμε τις κατηγορίες στον πετσιοπά.. Ίσως κατά το πιάσιμο να κτυπήθηκε από το στέλεχος των δικτύων που συνήθως είναι πασαμάνα η σωλήνες, και να ακρωτηριάστηκε από τους θυριευτές.. Κανείς δεν είναι ένοχος μέχρι να αποδειχτεί...


Νίκο ο πετσοπάς είναι ούτος η άλλως ένοχος είτε τα έπιασε, είτε τα αγόρασε από πουλοπιάστες για παράνομοι κατοχή και 
πώληση πιασμένου πουλιού. 

Για το θέμα του ακρωτηριασμού, τι πιθανότητες έχουν να πιαστούν δυο πουλιά και να σπάσουν και οι τέσσερις φτερούγες στο ίδιο σημείο?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> πριν απαντησεις θα επρεπε να διαβασεις καλυτερα τα ποστ.εφοσον ομως δεν το εκανες θα σου τα εξηγησω καλυτερα.
> Κοτσια εχει γιατι αγορασε καταδικασμενο πουλι για να το φροντισει.και σου λεω οτι πραγματικα θελει κοτσια και υπομονη.
> Αποκαλεσες κοροιδο αυτους που αγοραζουν καταδικασμενα πουλια κι εγω σου ειπα οτι αυτος λεγεται φιλοζωος και οχι κοροιδο


Μαρία σε ευχαριστώ για την επεξήγηση σου. Δεν αποκάλεσα κορόιδο όλους όσους αγοράζουν ανάπηρα η κακομεταχειρισμένα ζώα, γιατί θα ήμουν μέσα σε αυτούς. όταν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει πως να διαχειριστεί ένα ανάπηρο ζώο και δεν εννοώ μόνο την 
διατροφή και την διαμονή, αλλά να προλάβει τυχόν ασθένειες η να περιθάλψει ένα άρρωστο ζώο. έχει (να το πω κόσμια) άγνοια κινδύνου, εγωισμό... 

για τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά αν ο Γιάννης δεν έχει κάποιον κοντά του που να έχει γνώσεις η κάποιον πτηνιατρο, τα πουλιά αυτά πρέπει να πάνε σε χέρια κάποιου που έχει γνώσεις...

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ρε παιδιά ...θα πρέπει όταν κρίνουμε αυστηρά κάποιον, όσο δίκιο και να'χουμε να λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν όλες τις παραμέτρους ...ένας άνθρωπος 70+ χρόνων, που όλη του τη ζωή έχει μάθει έναν άλφα τρόπο ζωής και συμπεριφοράς, πως είναι δυνατόν να αποκτήσει οικολογική συνείδηση, να αλλάξει τρόπο σκέψως και κουλτούρα στη δύση της ζωής του ?..δεν γίνεται να μάθεις καινούργια κόλπα σε γέρικο σκυλί ..στη θεωρία όλα φαίνονται εφικτά, στην πράξη δε γίνεται !



το ίδιο ισχύει και για κάποιων που εμπορεύεται ναρκωτικά? 
εσύ πιστεύεις ότι ο πετσοπάς δεν ήξερε ότι κάνει κάτι παράνομο?
αν ο Γιάννης του έκανε καταγγελία και ο κάθε πελάτης που θα έβλεπε στο μαγαζί του πιασμένα πουλιά, πιστεύεις ότι θα 
συνέχιζε να κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα?

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ συμφωνω με οσα λες γενικα στο πιο πανω ποστ .ειδικα στην περιπτωση μας ,αν η κοπελα απο την ανιμα δεχθηκε αβιαστα να φιλοξενηθουν απο τον Γιαννη ειναι γιατι του εδωσε ολες τις καταλληλες οδηγιες και πηρε φυσικα την υποσχεση απο το Γιαννη οτι θα τις ακολουθησει .αλλιως απο μια τετοια οργανωση δεν δινουν συγκαταθεση για φιλοξενια .απο οσο ομως γνωριζουμε απο τα λογια του Γιαννη αυτη η συγκατεθεση δοθηκε ! περιμενω με ανυπομονησια την εξελιξη της φροντιδας τους στο αλλο θεμα που ανοιξε ο Γιαννης !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ποιός ο λόγος της επί μακρόν αντιπαράθεσης ,αφού ούτε εσύ θ'αλλάξεις άποψη ,ούτε και οι υπόλοιποι συμμετέχοντες ?


αυτοί που δεν συμμετέχουν αλλά κάποια στιγμή έστω σαν επισκέπτες διαβάσουν αυτό το θέμα?

----------

